# Police shooting in Miami leaves one wounded



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

A caregiver for an autistic man laid on his back with his hands up when Police fired 3 rounds at him, striking him once in the leg. Going to be tough to explain this one away. I don't see any justification for the use of deadly force anywhere in the video. Sounds like time for training. What is going on???

South Florida police shoot autistic man's caretaker as he lies in street | Fox News


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dumb and scared rookie cops are some of the most dangerous critters on earth.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Agreed, and we are developing a new breed of scared and overly cautious seasoned cops.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

There is no defensive for the Officer that fired His/Her firearm during this incident.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As concerns culpable mental states..betcha it was not intentional. Reckless..negligent perhaps? Should rank pretty low on the possible criminal aspect. Millons will go to the lawyers. Not sure what the nice cop was thinking about. Surely we will hear it shortly.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Kind of figured stuff like this was going to start happening. Alot of these officers wouldn't have been hired even as soon as 5 years ago but the number of police officer applicants is at an all time low. Their retirement is screwed up they are offered 401k's now instead of state pensions and they're having to work 25 or 30 years instead of 20 before retirement. Not to mention how health insurance is going up and they have to deal with the BLM BS when they do do their jobs correctly. People that used to be LEO candidates or even where LEO's are leaving that profession for stuff in the private industry where they make more money, aren't at risk for public exposure or even death, and have just as good a retirement as LEO's do now.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Agreed, and we are developing a new breed of scared and overly cautious seasoned cops.


Know that is right on the money Sir. Know it makes many civilians scared and overly cautious just staying at home. Can imagine what is going on in the heads of the good guys in the trenches. Perhaps as nervous as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs? To borrow a phrase from out old pal Tennesee Earnie Ford. Obummers plan is working just as intended.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> As concerns culpable mental states..betcha it was not intentional. Reckless..negligent perhaps? Should rank pretty low on the possible criminal aspect. Millons will go to the lawyers. Not sure what the nice cop was thinking about. Surely we will hear it shortly.


A 3 round sympathy burst? That's some kind of poor trigger (finger) control.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The video shown on the news has audio that clearly makes known the therapist explaining the situation to the cops, while simultaneously trying to calm the autistic boy and get him to lay down.
The shooting was totally unjustified. Totally.
And trying to listen to the Miami police chief was a flashback to my time in South Florida. The guy is not even American born, the accent was heavy Haitian. 

I wonder if there will be a Santeria dead chicken sacrifice on the Miami courthouse steps over night. South Florida is not part of The Real Florida. (Anything below the State Road 40 corridor should be considered another country)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

M118LR said:


> A 3 round sympathy burst? That's some kind of poor trigger (finger) control.


I spent quite a few years trying to train dumb rookies. They can act crazy sometimes. I could tell some stories which would make a person's hair stand up on end.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm glad the victim survived. I can't see this shooting justified. There is no way this could be explained, someone screwed up big time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ...
> And trying to listen to the Miami police chief was a flashback to my time in South Florida. The guy is not even American born, the accent was heavy Haitian.
> 
> I wonder if there will be a Santeria dead chicken sacrifice on the Miami courthouse steps over night. South Florida is not part of The Real Florida. (Anything below the State Road 40 corridor should be considered another country)


If anyone is found to be here illegally, I hope they get deported.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Disclaimer, I'm not attempting to justify the officers actions in this post. 

I think what happened here and in Minnesota are the direct result of violence towards police officers and lack of political backing the police receive. There already is a sense of its us vs them instilled into new recruits at police academy's and that is partially true. To an extent people have always had issues with police officers over stupid issues like traffic tickets or "not doing their jobs" when it comes to stupid issues like noise complaints and animal complaints. Its even more so today because when people see those flashing blue/red lights one of the first things they do is whip out a cellphone and hit the record button. You add in the violence thats popped up since Ferguson and Baltimore with the fact that the best recruits aren't applying anymore along with veteran officers getting out and you get this toxic situation where you have young scared cops facing some pretty frightening and even dangerous situations. When stress levels increase you revert back to your training and what they're remembering is pulling their gun and using it. 

The solution is going to be a complex one on multiple tiers. First we do need some reform in police training. Officers need to be better trained at deescalation and non lethal force options with lethal force being the last option. Secondly and probably the most difficult is society needs to change its attitude and expectations towards police officers and their duties. Like the Dallas PD Police Chief said we are expecting police officers to do way too many things; anytime something is screwed up the first thing we do is call 911 and ask for the police to fix it from broken water pipes to stray dogs. Not to mention that the police and jails are being used as a catch all for people with mental health issues. Thirdly both officers and the public need to change in how they attack and defend a police officers actions. Anytime there is an incident involving the police they're reaction is to close ranks while the public's reaction is to cry corruption. Investigations get tainted this way and no matter what the outcome one side is furious. We need more independent review boards made up of both police officers and civilians that investigate officers actions. Investigations need to be open to the public as much as they can be without tainting the investigation.

Just my 2 cents take it for what its worth.


----------

